# Canon 550 package...



## TeeJF (Dec 31, 2011)

How about this for a deal??? Canon 550d plus two lenses covering 18 - 210, a spare genuine Canon battery, holster and a 32 g card for less than £700 spondoolics??? 

http://www.bignorman.com/product/Pr...s 55-250mm IS MKII Twin Kit /ProductID/13473/

Unchuffinbelievable!


----------



## Faing (Dec 31, 2011)

gonna take it back to gibraltar if there is a problem? if it look to good to be true, it probly is imho,they is just too cheap specsially with is lenses included


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nikon FTW TeeJF sorry


----------



## cuboard (Dec 31, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nikon FTW TeeJF sorry



Agreed


----------



## jools (Dec 31, 2011)

I just had a look at some lens reviews site for info on the bigger zoom offered,, and found this,,,,,,,,,,,



> My recommendation is to get the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L USM Lens over the 55-250. I think you will appreciate the better image quality as well as the high end physical features - the extra cost is worth it in my opinion. The Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens is also a better lens, but less definitively so. Though I don't think the Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Lens is great in terms of image quality and features, we can't lose sight of the fact that it is very inexpensive IS tele-zoom Lens


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 31, 2011)

What's FTW then? As regards the value for money we paid less for our by about £100 but we took the risk of buying from abroad and all that entails. In terms of cost in the uk I haven't seen this package price even close anywhere else to date.


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2011)

There's a huge number of issues and complaints if you google for them...

Like someone said before, if somewhere is significantly cheaper than everywhere else there's usually a reason for that.

EU warranties are not covered in the UK btw.


----------



## jools (Dec 31, 2011)

FTW means 'for the win' in this case that Nikon is better than Canon ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

,,,,,, as if ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd hold off for more Urbex suited lenses, do that superb body justice


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 31, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I'd hold off for more Urbex suited lenses, do that superb body justice



I hope you are on about the camera body UrbanX, as I think TeeJF is spoken for


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2012)

The 550D rocks, the stock lens isn't very sharp though. Particularly under f/5.6


----------



## jools (Jan 1, 2012)

,,,,,though it is reasonable for a kit 'starter'

I'm extremely happy about my EF 17-40 f4 L USM ,,,,, I did some comparisons with my EFS 18-135 IS and the longer lens doesn't compare well on image quality ,,,,so it might be bound for Ebay,,,,, it hasn't come out of the drawer since I got the 17-40. I'll miss the image stab though. Am leaning towards a wide angle,,, the price of the Sigma is tempting but according to the professional reviews is nowhere as good as the Canon

New year's resolution ,,,,,,,,, I must save money for the Canon,,,,, I must save money for the Canon,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 1, 2012)

Id recommend renting or borrowing the lenses if poss. 
The 17-40L is considered the best glass on the planet, so I rented one for a week (around £40) before making the decision. I found it to be awful. The pics were noisier and blurrier than kit lenses. 
I was told that it needed calibrating to that specific camera to work properly? 
It's still considered the best lens, but I just didn't get on with it!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 1, 2012)

At my level of photography the bottom of a milk bottle works quite well...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 1, 2012)

You can get a cheap 550D from Jessops at £529 with the 18-55 (£489 after cashback offer)

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/77142/show.html


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod1212.html


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 1, 2012)

As you khow TJ I use Canon DSLRs mainly for my video work and since starting to actually take photographs with it too am very impressed with the quality the Canon 550d is ACE it just comes down to the lens you have to go with it you could always treat yourself in the future to some nce wide fast glass, I just use my Tokina 11-16 for splores now which i think is perfect for that kind of thing. Plus as i already said you can take fantastic HD videos too and if you download Techicolor's free picture profile you can get fantastic cinema style looking footage after colour grading.


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2012)

The tokina 11-16mm is the perfect exploring lens and the best out of ALL the wide angle options, it's sharpness is fantastic even at 2.8.


----------



## mookster (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought the 550D + 18-55mm kit lens bundle off Amazon and it's superb, yes it was more expensive but you can trust sites like that whereas I don't tend to trust smaller sites offering stuff at what seem like stupidly cheap prices there is always a catch. Just recently got a Sigma 10-20 wide angle as I was fed up of using the kit lens, it's superb.


----------



## UrbexHunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought it would be better to just ask for your views here. Ive just found this:
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/80640/show.html
Canon EOS 500D with kit lens+ Canon 75-300mm for £479.95

Is this a good camera for urbexing? I desperately need to replace my jumble of compacts that im currently using 
Is it a good deal?
And finally, any other offers around that are better? Btw I only have £500.00 to spend

Cheers all

UrbxHtr


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know what the 500 will not do that the 550 will but I have half an idea it's something to do with the HD video quality. The 550 is superb - take a look at the pix I've posted today if you want an idea. It is a great camera and even using it on full auto as I was (first time I used it you see) it was producing great results. 

I bought mine via an Ebay shop - I took the risk of buying it from Hong Kong. Now obviously you could theoretically have warranty issues doing that but I've bought from Japan direct in the past and the only time I had a warranty problem it was sorted out in the UK. I paid £390 including duty and got the 18-52 lense with it, a massive saving over the £500 plus UK prices you see for the same camera and lense. 

I've subsequently bought the 55-210 zoom as well. Neither lense is fantastic quaility but way more than good enough for what I want to do.

So in total I paid £90 for the 550 and an 18-52 zoom, and a further £140 for the additional zoom. There's a memory card on top of that to buy and bits and pieces like UV filters to protect the lense front elements. 

BUT - you have to ask yourself if you want the potential warranty risk.

As regards the model you are looking at can I suggest you go on line and look up the spec of that model and then compare it with the spec of the 550. You'll know exactly what's what then. I can't see two Canons of the same time period of construction being much different in operation other than features one has and the other doesn't.

Sorry I can't help anymore than that but I'm a happy snapper really rather than a hard core photographer.

Good luck.


PS... I just looked at the deal on the Jessops page and it includes two lenses which can't be bad but it's 3M pixels lower resolution than the 550. It says it's full HD video so I don't know what's different to the 550! BUT... don't buy the peripherals from them at those prices! For example 58mm UV filter - £15.96!!! I paid about £2 for mine!!! And the memory cards are way cheaper for a much bigger one from I think it was either Play.com or 7dayshop or something. There was a listing about exactly that only a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## UrbexHunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers ill look into that  i did a while ago but my mind has gone blank


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> PS... I just looked at the deal on the Jessops page and it includes two lenses which can't be bad but it's 3M pixels lower resolution than the 550. It says it's full HD video so I don't know what's different to the 550! BUT... don't buy the peripherals from them at those prices! For example 58mm UV filter - £15.96!!! I paid about £2 for mine!!! And the memory cards are way cheaper for a much bigger one from I think it was either Play.com or 7dayshop or something. There was a listing about exactly that only a couple of weeks ago.



The sensor is completely different in the 500 and 550, the 550 is significantly better.

With UV filters etc you very much get what you pay for. Why spend £600 on a camera and then put a piece of shit £2 bit of glass in front of it????


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 9, 2012)

krela said:


> Why spend £600 on a camera and then put a piece of shit £2 bit of glass in front of it????



...'cos all it's for is to protect the front elephant. It's purpose as a UV filter is purely incidental. If they made a bit of plain glass I'd use that. Besides which I bet if you were able to check the expensive one it would just turn out to be the same as the cheap and cheerful but labelled better and passed through umpteen stages of profit addition before it's finally sold to poor old Mr. Unsuspecting.

Call me cynical but I work all the time with TV lenses costing hundreds of thousands of pounds (Canon 86:1 for example) and the shit the front elephants get subjected to is beyond belief - wiped with the cuff of a rain coat or a snotty hanky etc etc etc. And it's only at the end of their life (if they're not dropped from a great height by a camera knobbie first) that you can see a difference on the picture despite what the lenses look like to the naked eye... 

Can you remember where those memory card deals were from Krela? B*ggered if I can for sure!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought mine from Amazon, got a 16 gig Scandisc extreme pro. found it was cheaper there.


----------



## jools (Jan 10, 2012)

,,,,,,,cheap filters don't have the same quality of coating as more expensive ones and in worse cases the coating can be rubbed off,,,,,, You can get plain glass "protection" filters but they tend to be more expensive ,,,,Amazon sell Canon branded 58mm protection glass for £23

,,,,,,,,,,,,, this from Wiki ,,,,,

A typical UV filter in photography is transparent to visible light while filtering out shorter ultraviolet wavelengths. Historically, some photographic films were sensitive to UV light, which caused haziness or fogginess, particularly with a blue hue. However, newer photographic film and digital cameras are highly insensitive to UV wavelengths. 

Many photographers still use UV filters as protection for their lenses, due to their low cost and lack of effect on the exposure of the shot. However, UV filters (in particular filters lacking optical coating) may introduce lens flare and have an adverse impact on contrast and sharpness, especially when a strong light source is present.


----------

